
Everything I Know, I Learned from Warren Buffett - chwolfe
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19990701/811.html
======
python_kiss
If you had put $10,000 in Berkshire Hathaway when he took control in mid 60's,
your shares would be worth more than $50 million today! Today, the company's
shares are worth more than $100, 000 a piece `:0

~~~
reitzensteinm
To put that in perspective, 5% interest would have netted just over $70k, 8%
around $220k and 10% $450k. Absolutely insane.

------
far33d
"The first rule is not to lose [money]. The second rule is not to forget the
first rule." -wb

------
chwolfe
One of my favorite Buffett quotes: "There seems to be some perverse human
characteristic that likes to make easy things difficult."

~~~
staunch
I'm thinking WB feels that way because he's super smart and a lot of
complicated things really are simple for him. He's able to see through to the
root of problems where others get distracted by the noise.

Reminds me of this one from PG: _"I've found that people who are great at
something are not so much convinced of their own greatness as mystified at why
everyone else seems so incompetent."_

